# Saudi Arabia Agrees to Let Women Drive



## aos10 (Sep 26, 2017)

i am actually crying, after so much, women can finally drive cars in Saudi Arabia

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/26/world/middleeast/saudi-arabia-women-drive.html



> Saudi Arabia announced on Tuesday that it would allow women to drive, overturning a longstanding policy that has become a global symbol of the repression of women in the ultraconservative kingdom.
> 
> The change, which will not happen immediately, was announced on state television and in a simultaneous media event in Washington. It highlights the damage that the policy has done to the kingdom’s international reputation and its hopes for a public relations benefit from the reform.
> 
> ...



"Ministry of Foreign Affairs"
https://twitter.com/KSAMOFA/status/912754205563117568


i can't wait to get my license, no more waiting for my brother to pick me up 

my only issue right now is many men in the country have rock minded, they don't believe in women power, and other still won't accept this change right now.

i hope everything go as plan without problems.
we still need a Law for Harassment.

peace on you all


----------



## queendude (Sep 26, 2017)

have fun


----------



## Meteor7 (Sep 26, 2017)

Congrats on the victory; I hope more things like this follow suit!


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 26, 2017)

nice, though it still is a tad sad to hear women being seen as unfit to drive all the way to now in a part of the world, granted it's now being lifted but I still don't get why women would be seen as lower then men...


----------



## Touko White (Sep 26, 2017)

I wish an actual future for the women of Saudi Arabia now that they're finally starting to learn they were wrong about women being second-class citizens.


----------



## A7MAD (Sep 26, 2017)

Congrats, I myself was more than sure that the new crown prince will allow it. 
I am very glad that the women here are starting to get the rights and respect they absolutely deserve.
مبروك


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

Wew Good for you. Tbh I hope more things like this happen and I don't know why stupid barriers like this are created to stop people from doing what they want when it is beneficial to most people


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 26, 2017)

Congratulations. I am celebrating with you, Saudi Arabia. Finally! They deserve to drive now. YAY!


----------



## Haider Raza (Sep 26, 2017)

Good to hear that. (Have fun)


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 26, 2017)

I personally would have loved it if someone could drive me around however I want.
I drive nearly 100 miles daily (155 KM to be precise) and am sick to the bone from driving!

Anyways, congrats on the this.
I'll probably upgrade my car insurance tomorrow 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Touko White said:


> I wish an actual future for the women of Saudi Arabia now that they're finally starting to learn they were wrong about women being second-class citizens.


The problem is majority are idiots and many of the rest are paid for their opinions.
Sheikhs, for example, used to come up with the most ridiculous excuses and even involved religion into this when everybody with a single brain cell would see countless faults in their claims.
(No seriously, even at the time Islam came up women could go and do however they want!)

At least the upcoming King doesn't go with those halfwits decisions.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 26, 2017)

Super.Nova said:


> I personally would have loved it if someone could drive me around however I want.
> I drive nearly 100 miles daily (155 KM to be precise) and am sick to the bone from driving!


Well, you only need to get a woman now....... /s (it's a joke, don't kill me)


----------



## Fugelmir (Sep 26, 2017)

My teaching days in Saudi Arabia are over.  Partially because of the economic collapse due to the decay of the oil sands profit.  Best of luck to anyone trying to live a good life out there ;D


----------



## aos10 (Sep 26, 2017)

Fugelmir said:


> My teaching days in Saudi Arabia are over.  Partially because of the economic collapse due to the decay of the oil sands profit.  Best of luck to anyone trying to live a good life out there ;D


yeb, oil price are rising in saudi arabia, soon the price will rise up to 80% for oil 91 and 95.


----------



## migles (Sep 26, 2017)

aos10 said:


>



it's totally unsafe to drive with that dressing 

i hope they pass a law that woman can not wear that full cover if the cars got black tinted glass like a limo...

anyway, why did they decided to let woman drive? they realized if woman drive they can get more money from oil tax?


----------



## aos10 (Sep 26, 2017)

migles said:


> it's totally unsafe to drive with that dressing
> 
> i hope they pass a law that woman can not wear that full cover if the cars got black tinted glass like a limo...
> 
> anyway, why did they decided to let woman drive? they realized if woman drive they can get more money from oil tax?


the photo is a joke, women can wear anything in the head or not wear hijab, but you have to wear decent not revealing clothes.

about why? there are many reasons of why, mostly because the oil is about to go away so they have to do something about economy and to let women to do more jobs.

we are also getting cinemas SOON™.


----------



## Deboog (Sep 26, 2017)

Congrats! Hopefully you'll see more civil rights in the near future!


----------



## migles (Sep 26, 2017)

aos10 said:


> the photo is a joke, women can wear anything in the head or not wear hijab, but you have to wear decent not revealing clothes.


i thought in some parts of islamic countries woman had to be fully covered?


----------



## aos10 (Sep 26, 2017)

migles said:


> i thought in some parts of islamic countries woman had to be fully covered?


in public yes,but not fully covered, some area you closed area you can not wear anything on head (if you want like in hospitals). 
there is several kind of hijab, so it's up to the Muslim women (or her guardian) to wear or not wear the full hijab.


----------



## MeAndHax (Sep 27, 2017)

You live in Saudi Arabia? Are you happy there? Are you allowed to wear normal clothes in the public?


----------



## Viri (Sep 27, 2017)

Congratz, hopefully the crazy religion nuts don't start fire bombing women's cars or w/e.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 27, 2017)

A step in the right direction. 

But there is still a very long way to go until SA will be worthy of my respect.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats!

I hope more good things follow!

Its sorta sad, that only now its being allowed.


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 27, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, you only need to get a woman now....... /s (it's a joke, don't kill me)


Actually, I'm still single so maybe that'd work


----------



## aos10 (Sep 27, 2017)

MeAndHax said:


> You live in Saudi Arabia? Are you happy there? Are you allowed to wear normal clothes in the public?


Not really happy, but i have no where to go, as Syrian no country is accepting me.
In public women should wear not revealing outfit and in this country you should wear black clothes and some on head,but you are not forced to fully cover the head except in some area or the religious police will shout at you and maybe take you jail.

I never cover my face anyway and wear what i want under the black cover, the black cover so no one can see what i am wearing under.


----------



## Super.Nova (Sep 27, 2017)

I wonder why anybody would go to cinemas these days 
Piracy is so common in SA (and all over the world, really) that it wouldn't make sense to go watch a movie with many strangers each with their way to annoy 
And now that that hidden study from the UK is out, it's basically guilt-free


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 27, 2017)

aos10 said:


> Not really happy, but i have no where to go, as Syrian no country is accepting me.
> In public women should wear not revealing outfit and in this country you should wear black clothes and some on head,but you are not forced to fully cover the head except in some area or the religious police will shout at you and maybe take you jail.
> 
> I never cover my face anyway and wear what i want under the black cover, the black cover so no one can see what i am wearing under.



I thought the Religious police are no longer a thing?( i heard they were shutdown) but it seems like they are still around.


----------



## aos10 (Sep 27, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I thought the Religious police are no longer a thing?( i heard they were shutdown) but it seems like they are still around.


Not fully shutdown, they are still there but less than before.
also some not only we have to fear from them but we have to be careful from extremist or anti women people "go to your home and serve your husband...etc"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Super.Nova said:


> I wonder why anybody would go to cinemas these days
> Piracy is so common in SA (and all over the world, really) that it wouldn't make sense to go watch a movie with many strangers each with their way to annoy
> And now that that hidden study from the UK is out, it's basically guilt-free


You still need to wait several months for DVD or blue ray version to be released.
many people go to Bahrain only to watch movies in theaters.


----------



## Lukerz (Sep 27, 2017)

Woman suck at driving! Why did you do this!? REEEEEEEEEEE...

(In all honesty why haven't they done this earlier)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 27, 2017)

Now to abolish those incredibly fucking stupid anti-homosexual laws there..


----------



## aos10 (Sep 28, 2017)

About the starting date for women drive is about 9 months from now, i guess they want to be ready.
I can wait.


In another news, i guess we finally are getting cinemas, 4 are being planned in riyadh.

Can't wait for official news.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 28, 2017)

About time. 

Maybe they'll start treating women like adults next. Hopefully.


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Sep 28, 2017)

This is great news!I'm glad SA is finally taking a step in the right direction in how women are treated.I hope that someday they will be more like the west in that regard.I do have a question:What are the rules about women on the internet?You can look a and post what you want?


----------



## phalk (Sep 28, 2017)

aos10 said:


> Not really happy, but i have no where to go, as Syrian no country is accepting me.
> In public women should wear not revealing outfit and in this country you should wear black clothes and some on head,but you are not forced to fully cover the head except in some area or the religious police will shout at you and maybe take you jail.
> 
> I never cover my face anyway and wear what i want under the black cover, the black cover so no one can see what i am wearing under.



Come to Brazil! While the visa acceptance is not as it used to be, there are several syrian communities around the country. Even in my city (Campo Grande - MS) there are some. =)


----------



## warren_briones (Sep 28, 2017)

I am an expat in KSA, but my wife now is wondering if expats will also be allowed to drive. 

I never really read the news, specially internet news. But I do hope they include expats as well.


----------



## aos10 (Sep 28, 2017)

warren_briones said:


> I am an expat in KSA, but my wife now is wondering if expats will also be allowed to drive.
> 
> I never really read the news, specially internet news. But I do hope they include expats as well.


It will be very stupid to just make it only for Saudi women, i doubt that.
But with rises of taxes on non Saudi people, it will be hard  to non Saudi female will buy cars.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



phalk said:


> Come to Brazil! While the visa acceptance is not as it used to be, there are several syrian communities around the country. Even in my city (Campo Grande - MS) there are some. =)


I heard they accept Syrian also, so we are researching for other countries as well.

(Is the electronic devices really expensive in Brazil?)


----------



## phalk (Sep 28, 2017)

It depends. Products that are sold officially aren't too expensive, but things like Nintendo games and consoles, which need to be imported can get expensive. But you can still buy it if you find a job and have no kids and family to take care etc. It's usually like this: A 60 dollars game is sold for around 250 brazilian reais at launch which corresponds to 78 dollars (PS4 games). The minimun wage here is around 300 dollars (monthly), so those are affordable if you really want to.


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Sep 28, 2017)

good to see some good news!


----------

